# Fall OGF Tournament



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

It's almost here! Now that I no longer have games every Saturday in the fall, I'll finally be able to join in the fun. My dad and brother have fished the last couple, and my brother will be fishing with me this year in the lower division. Who else is gonna be out? Plan to pick up the pre-fishing this week and try some new spots/techniques. The last couple trips have been TOUGH with scattered deep fish not wanting to eat.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Must not be anyone planning to fish or they have lock jaw !!


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

Me and my daughter are fishing in the lower division. Looking forward to it.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Unless you guys know something I don't, I see nothing about a fall tournament.
I suggest you contact member Rutty.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

KaGee said:


> Unless you guys know something I don't, I see nothing about a fall tournament.
> I suggest you contact member Rutty.










Unless something has changed, there's one planned for the end of this month


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

That is why I said to contact Rutty...... There is nothing posted since. That post which was back in January. I don't think they were happy with the spring turnout. But whatever, check with Rutty.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sure we are all go last I talked to Rutty. We will be fishing again with Central Ohio Crappie Club. I will be there this tourney with a boat load of door prices. We are looking to return to the old days of the tourney. Welcome one and all, Rutty will be cooking again.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You guys are probably best off checking with the club. OGF really isn't involved now.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

There is a FALL tournament for OGF, it is listed in the sticky at the top of this page. I will post another one as well. This is going to be great tournament fishing with Central Ohio Crappie Club as well.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

KaGee said:


> You guys are probably best off checking with the club. OGF really isn't involved now.


I think you're wrong about that. 

"
*2017 OGF Crappie Tournaments Registration and Rules"*


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My son and I are hoping to be out there on the 30th - Can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Snyd said:


> My son and I are hoping to be out there on the 30th - Can't wait to see everyone again.


Can't wait to see you guys!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Lets get a good turnout from OGF members, this is always a great event.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Gonna spend some time on the water tomorrow. Hoping for good news


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

For the record, this event has been an OGF tourney since its creation back in 05. Lundy and I got a burned out running it for so many years so Rutty stepped up and offered to take it over 2 years ago. It's STILL an OGF event, just not run by OGF staff...we support it 100% and are grateful to Rutty for his hard work and keeping the fire goin!!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Again, we will have a boat load of door prizes and maybe a few fish. A great place to learn a little. The food is always good. Don't forget the Central Ohio Crappie Club side is an open so no club fees.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

slowtroller said:


> Again, we will have a boat load of door prizes and maybe a few fish. A great place to learn a little. The food is always good. Don't forget the Central Ohio Crappie Club side is an open so no club fees.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Is John ok this is JIM his phone #not working for me.


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

Any idea of how many teams are going to be fishing?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

JayBird77 said:


> Any idea of how many teams are going to be fishing?


We had 30 teams in it last year, looking to get at least that many and hopefully a few more.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

rutty said:


> We had 30 teams in it last year, looking to get at least that many and hopefully a few more.


When do you plan on posting the teams?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> When do you plan on posting the teams?


We allow registration at the ramp (this is where most people will enter the event) so I won't have the teams to post. We won't know who is fishing and how many teams we get until registration is over. Looking for a great turnout this year!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

This should be a great event this year with lots of fish and door prizes. Come fish with the Central Ohio Crappie Club fellows as well. Many of these fellows will fish the OGF event. This event is wide open and anyone can win. Remember no club fee on this combined event just entry fee. If you don't know Alum Creek Lake just follow Lundy and Troy.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Are you paying for my traveling expenses? Haha. I've fished it a couple times in the past when it was just a prestige site member only tourney and did okay. Finished in the money both times I think. Not real high up on the board but enough to pitch in on the gas to get to Delaware Lake in the spring. Good time with good friends. If your from that area, I'd recommend you fish it.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm not in the area unfortunately. I'm in Burton township in geauga. I know you would get everyone a run for their money though! I think it would be great if we had an OGF tourney here in Northeast Ohio unless I'm not aware of one. Good luck to everyone who will fish this one.


We did have a couple site get togethers at Mosquito lake at the Causeway Bait Shop back in the 2000's and had crappie and walleye tourneys at them. I took first in both of them on crappies. Nobody wants to come this far north anymore tho. When they do, I'll fish it again.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

chaunc said:


> We did have a couple site get togethers at Mosquito lake at the Causeway Bait Shop back in the 2000's and had crappie and walleye tourneys at them. I took first in both of them on crappies. Nobody wants to come this far north anymore tho. When they do, I'll fish it again.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

We did some prefishing this morning (although with the pending weather changes it may be worthless) and we got into them pretty good. Mostly 9-10s though with a couple 11-12. But We'll need to find many more of the larger ones though for next weekend to try and be competitive. Bad photo but that's one of the doubles we caught this morning. Looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone this coming weekend! It will be interesting to see how the lake fishes with the large temperature drop.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Duck391 said:


> We did some prefishing this morning (although with the pending weather changes it may be worthless) and we got into them pretty good. Mostly 9-10s though with a couple 11-12. But We'll need to find many more of the larger ones though for next weekend to try and be competitive. Bad photo but that's one of the doubles we caught this morning. Looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone this coming weekend! It will be interesting to see how the lake fishes with the large temperature drop.
> View attachment 246160


Those look pretty good to me.


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

chaunc said:


> We did have a couple site get togethers at Mosquito lake at the Causeway Bait Shop back in the 2000's and had crappie and walleye tourneys at them. I took first in both of them on crappies. Nobody wants to come this far north anymore tho. When they do, I'll fish it again.


I think we should make it a north vs the south spring at skeeter fall at alum this will be my 2nd year fishing the alum tournament it is a blast


----------

